# Sparring Bucks



## Philnlucky (Oct 18, 2015)

Two young bucks sparring and a doe discovering a quail.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Oct 18, 2015)

Great pictures!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2015)

They were sure enough on the move this evening. Fine pics, Phil!


----------



## carver (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice shots


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2015)

I sparred with this one opening morning.


----------



## StateOfBaker (Oct 19, 2015)

Stud right there. 16 rattles and had a few broke off too.


----------



## carver (Oct 19, 2015)

FULL grown


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 20, 2015)

nice pics! heck of a rattlesnake


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Super captures of those deer Phil!  Thanks for sharing nature's beauty with us all.


----------

